# Hi everyone (new here)



## Debaser1466868013 (May 26, 2011)

Alright lads, I'm Dan from the UK.

Just want to show you guys what I'm doing and see if you think it's appropriate.

I'm 5'8 and around 14 stone at the moment. (im not a bodybuilder/weightlifter)...I'm overweight and need to lose 1 and a half / 2 stone.

I workout pretty much every day for AT LEAST half an hour...I just joined the gym again to start doing some lifting to help me lose weight. I do plenty of cardio, including some circuit training twice a week.

I have just started a new program today of eating...here is what I have eaten today, I wanna know what you guys think.

7.30am - handful of special k cereal with skimmed milk

10.15am - tuna and lettuce in a pitta bread

13.00 - a pear

3.30pm - ham+lettuce+onion in a pitta bread

5.30pm - 1 cup of brown rice + 5 medium/large size prawns

(havnt eaten yet) 9pm - was going to have some tuna or a little bit of soup, as I dont have any protien shakes yet. What should I eat here??

I also have ordered some EPH 25+ which will arrive tomorrow. I think I have a fair diet and do enough cardio, but I know nothing compared to any of you.

What dya think lads? Feedback much appriciated.

Dan


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Welcome dan to mc

Try and use 4.00 o'clock as your cut off point for carbs


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Your diet is very low in protein, definately need a couple of shakes per day with your current diet.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Welcome to MC Dan.

I agree with the above, that diet defo needs tweaking...


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

yannyboy said:


> Your diet is very low in protein, definately need a couple of shakes per day with your current diet.


I think he needs at lot more real food.


----------



## Debaser1466868013 (May 26, 2011)

My mate said I need two protien shakes but I don't have any yet. Gona try get some the weekend. Gona have a tin of salmon now as my last meal.

Why cut the carbs at 4pm mate? Sorry just trying to get an understanding.

Thanks everyone for the replys its much appriciated.


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Debaser said:


> My mate said I need two protien shakes but I don't have any yet. Gona try get some the weekend. Gona have a tin of salmon now as my last meal.
> 
> Why cut the carbs at 4pm mate? Sorry just trying to get an understanding.
> 
> Thanks everyone for the replys its much appriciated.


Carbs are used for energy so depending wot time you train you don't want to go to bed full of um-used carbs which will be just stored away in your body as fat!!

Wot your body doesn't use will stored as fat for energy


----------



## Debaser1466868013 (May 26, 2011)

Kk I get ya, brill man ta! Going to try have more protein tomorrow.


----------



## Debaser1466868013 (May 26, 2011)

I just got my EPH 25+ come through the post. I've already done my two hour gym session today though.

I shall start them tomorrow and take em half hour - 45mins pre workout and see what it does for me.


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Sorry dude you dont seem to be grasping what is being said.

Have a look at some training logs and see what others are eating and how they train.

Then maybe, just maybe, you will realise that your diet is shiit and your training too often. Protein shakes are not the answer, they should be used to supplement the diet not form the basis for it. You have to have a good high protein diet to succeed. Eat protein, fats, carbs every 3 hours.

If you continue like this you will probably disappear down a road gully on your way to the gym.

Please dont think I am saying this to be nasty and aggressive. You need to listen to what is being said.


----------



## Debaser1466868013 (May 26, 2011)

Yea just want fat loss really at the mo


----------



## Debaser1466868013 (May 26, 2011)

roadrunner1 said:


> Sorry dude you dont seem to be grasping what is being said.
> 
> Have a look at some training logs and see what others are eating and how they train.
> 
> ...


Thanks I have taken on board what has been said.

I'm having 6 meals a day, 2 of those being a shake. The meals arent too small though.

I'm going to check the logs and then come back here and let you know what I have found out.

Thanks alot man


----------



## Debaser1466868013 (May 26, 2011)

Ok guys yesterday this is what I had;

8.45 3x Egg on 1 peice of toast

10.20 - Protien shake

13.10 tin of salmon, tiny bit of pasta, 1mushroom and a few bits of onion

15.30 banana

17.30 - chicken breast in a wrap with lettuce (quite a good chicken breast  )

12pm protien shake before bed

note: i didnt feel at all hungry between 17.30 and 12

hows that?


----------



## garathnormanmtts (Jul 15, 2011)

Hello everyone.Have a nice time here.


----------

